# How to source goods from China



## heather (18 Jun 2006)

can anybody tell me where to start looking for wholesalers in China? My partner and I have what we believe is a sound business idea, but have no idea how to go about setting up. Assumingly, we need to source a supplier and check if the idea is financially viable before registering a website etc...?


----------



## onlineprint (18 Jun 2006)

What kind of goods are you seeking to purchase?
Try http://www.alibaba.com/ they have a fair spread of business to business contacts there


----------



## ApplePie (19 Jun 2006)

if you contact [broken link removed] they'll be able to help. This is what they do!


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2006)

You can call the Chinese Embassy or if you will be manufacturing goods that will be exported you should call Enterprise Ireland


----------



## heather (19 Jun 2006)

Thanks for those, we're looking at importing wedding related items


----------



## Purple (19 Jun 2006)

I know an agency that sources products in China. PM me if you want details.


----------



## Deirdra (19 Jun 2006)

Try the Guangdong trade fair, or the Hong Kong Trade Development Council.


----------



## vicar (19 Jun 2006)

Another one that I used and found a good supplier was


----------



## apple (5 Jul 2006)

if you import goods from china, is there any additional charges attached such as from customs etc


----------



## kiwijbob (18 Jul 2006)

Hi,

Hope someone can offer some advice to me, firstly let me explain, I've sourced my 
product I want to import from china and have been in contact with 
the exporter for the guts of a year now and I've now received my samples.  
He's given me an FOB cost per 1,000 units, I understand the FOB is 
a price that only covers the delivery of the product to the shipping 
port in china?  Now what I need to know is what company somebody 
can recommend to take the goods at a small volume (i.e not a 
container load) from the port and deliver them here to Ireland and 
look after customs etc?

I've looked at the TCIChina site but they seem to be directed towards 
sourcing the product in their own area of china and dealing with 
larger orders?


----------



## Furze (18 Jul 2006)

Check Golden Pages for a Freight Forwarder, they will arrange the consolidation of your import with others for a best price at container level. They should also be able to advise if air freight or even postal is more appropriate. Many of these firms also look after customs aspects for you.


----------



## kiwijbob (19 Jul 2006)

Hi,

can someone confirm the following as I'm just getting to terms 
with some if the 'terms'!, am I right in my 
understanding that a FOB price covers the goods, their transport 
and insurance to the point of export from the factory?  
and a CIF price covers the above plus the cost of the transport 
during export and insurance, or basically until the goods land 
ready for appraisal by customs?

Prise wise, once I have my FOB price and a fee from the freight 
forwarder to cover pickup in china, ocean transport, handling customs
and transport costs to a pickup point here is the only other cost the 
actual import duty?  just worried that I'm missing something?

I won't have to pay VAT upon their collection as I will be VAT 
registered, or will I - have to pay that is?

Also from what I have read the duty is calculated on the CIF price 
which includes the transport, so if this is correct if I find a cheaper 
freight forwarder and ship the same product a second time my 
import duty will reduce?

so many questions and a steep learning curve for a beginner !

thanks all


----------



## gordongekko (19 Jul 2006)

http://www.iccwbo.org/incoterms/wallchart/wallchart.pdf

Details of incoterms

gg


----------



## aman (19 Jul 2006)

FOB = Free On Board - basically the supplier will deliver to the freight handlers at the docks in whichever is the closest port in China

CIF = Cost Including Freight - usualy covers all cost up to the delivery port - you will then have to clear the goods & pay whatever local delivery charges are necessary to get them from the docks to your business premises.

VAT is payable at point of entry on all goods imported from outside the EEC & you will have to reclaim it then later on.


----------



## kiwijbob (20 Jul 2006)

cheers

handy explanation of Incotrems  gg


----------



## bizincork (21 Aug 2006)

I can source goods from some of our factories in china.
have a look at www.geckoglobal.com
we source and provide quotes for companies all over the world


----------



## keanwalker (28 Jan 2008)

I am a trader who are able to source goods from China. Let me know what kind of product you want, I will try to get it from China. Well, just contact me for detail.


----------



## IrishImport (21 Feb 2008)

if you need help with Customs Clearance in Ireland speak to CustomsMatters - I use them and find them very professional and helpful (and quite price friendly also) in getting my goods cleared through Customs quickly and efficiently.  www.customsmatters.com or phone on +353 1 8468217.


----------

